# Discovering Belarus



## >Garik (Sep 17, 2011)

To foreigners who think that Russia is somewhere in Syberia: most Russians (and Belarussians too) have NEVER been to Syberia!
To those who believe that Belarus is part of Russia: most time of its history Belarus was NOT in Russia. And now is NOT.


----------



## >Garik (Sep 17, 2011)

levaniX said:


> So, i hope you like Minsk or Mogilev(city that should have been a capital of Belarus)


I like both. 
The capital is where it is. Anything else is science fiction (alternative history). Thanks God Belarus exists as an independent state and hope it will be. With friendly neighbours surrounding us.


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Nice photos! :cheers1:



levaniX said:


> National Library of Belarus
> 
> Very epic building. Goverment spent tons and tons of money to build it. *It was built also by taxpayers' money*


Well it is a public building so kay: They would have wasted the money on oligarch villas in some other countries.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Singidunum said:


> Nice photos! :cheers1:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is a public building so kay: They would have wasted the money on oligarch villas in some other countries.


The most interesting thing, that this modern library is for people, not oligarchs!


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Is it true that Belarus doesn't even have them like Russia or Ukraine?


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Singidunum said:


> Is it true that Belarus doesn't even have them like Russia or Ukraine?


Though most of population arent rich....there's very rich elite though(but few number of them. most of elite works in goverment) 

But also there's luxury village near that Library..... 
"Belarussian Rublevka"


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful pics....more please.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Linguine said:


> Beautiful pics....more please.


Thanks, but thats all, i will take more pics in a year


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Have just improved my pics on Paint.NET, what do you think
Is that better than originals?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the amazing updates from Belarus...kay:


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

No, those pics are not latest, but I made some improvements in the Paint.NET


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Latest update


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

I took couple of pics from belarussian highways, stay tuned


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

want to change your opinion, cause my hometown is nothing special, just a little town with 30,000 pop. But other cities and historical towns look amazing

Here are some of my latest shots from Belarussian roads, i love nature and scenery around so much








Here's some screen which shows temp of the road and air








Here are some grandmas and grandpas selling their strawberries to earn some money, cause pension is quite low.
















Belarussian roundabout near Bobruisk 








Nature


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

I think it looks rather nice actually. Of course, it has an eastern-European look, but that is not necessarily bad. Minsk is the best looking town, but I actually like the small towns in the forests. It helps when the sun shines  Also, your pictures are very good.


The national library is ugly though. What were they thinking?hno:


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

hmm... if you were inside, your opinion would be different, its quite pretty inside


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

ррере


levaniX said:


> So/ Mogilev
> 
> Ordinary house near centre
> 
> ...


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice pictures!! Please keep sharing.

I like the rural highways too - looks like parts of the U.S.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Thank you. I made really massive post about Belarus. Im about to upload those pics


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

[bump]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

And finally, Minsk.

This is the village Tepluhy on the way of my train to Minsk.
Those decorations look quite ugly and cheap, to be honest 
And lions are too small








If you see those well-known cargoes, it means that youre approaching quite big city. 








Now Minsk. Boring commieblocks(60% of Minsk) and some pieces of old architecture








Now we're on central train station. And you can see those suburban trains "City Lines", which made in Switzerland, Belarussian Railway faces massive modernisation
























Train station is large and tidy, but looks quite old-fashioned(or just too plastic), and i hardly can call it "modern"








Board should be replaced
















But good idea with galleries








Amazing view to the stalin-era City Gates








Belarussian State University
















Colour and material irritate me so much 








Here comes the Apocalypse  the Independence day. And bloody regime is so bloody that there's some kind of decoration on every single balcony 









Central Bus Station
















Government House. 








Independence Ave
























Officials think that english signs like this should be everywhere. Bloody hell.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Independence Square and surroundings consist of different old buildings and Red Catholic Church, which resisted the German Occupation during WW2 








Terrible pieces of glass








But that transition looks quite good








No comments








"Capital" Shopping Centre. Which is situated -3 floors below of street level


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Shame right in the centre of Minsk. City Court.(i mean there's a problem with colour. Its disappearing from the building)
















Minsk is the city which was rebuilt(90% of the city was destroyed) after devastating WW2 and German occupation








Gorgeous Central-Post Office
















Inside(sorry for bad quality)
































Dzerzhinsky








Bizarre reflection of KGB building(yes, there's still KGB)

















Can't stop laughing at this. Luch ripped off design of western watches and stores
















Very first McDonalds in Belarus. Opened in 1996. Always overcrowded. 








It even has historical value))))(kidding)








Old Minsk starts 








October Square is unfairly immense(old buildings destroyed), and some buildings should be demolished. Especially WW2 Museum Building. There should be another one instead 
Also, The Palace of Republic is the rip-off of the same palace in Kremlin. 
























Velcom Centre
















LOL, there are no English words, except of Tourist Information

























Local navigation








Historical centre is cute, in my opinion
























soviet street signs
















Old City Hall(rebuilt in 2003)
























Europe Hotel. 5-stars. Also rebuilt


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Looks like Europe, isnt it? 
























One more Catholic Church








French Embassy
















Royal Plaza/ The tallest building in Minsk
















Europe.. Oh!








Famous belarussin food shops called "Fast-Delicious-24"








Ugly, very tacky building
























































































































Saw some indian tourists
















Local luxury village
































Lets go back to the Ave
















Went to McDonalds
























BLOODY HELL
















Oh, that reminds me of Moscow








And finally, post-card 









*Thank you for your attention*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ As i know Belarus its in Europe; very nice photos btw


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

*Todays update from Osipovichi*


Фотографии в альбоме «Осиповичи-Мини» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

You seem to have some pictures from high up - where? Is there a tower there that tourists can visit?

Nice pictures. Keep them coming.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

^^ Yes I was on Observation Deck on the top of the National Library of Belarus.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

In Osipovichi Forest


















We prefer the healthy lifestyle, and you?


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Last photos from Belarus



[more]


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice photos from Belarus....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## jazzXVII (Aug 28, 2010)

Osipovichi Forest is awesome, where is exactly ? 
*levaniX, *have you been to Belowezha National Park ?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Belarus


----------

